# Cougar Hit



## tbone5587

Just received this email from a friend of mine. Still looking to verify...

This cougar was hit on M-65, just north of Long Rapids near Alpena , Michigan by a car. MDNR had to come and put him down. He charged at the MDNR officer in the process. And you thought no cougars lived in Michigan .


----------



## William H Bonney

This is starting to get outta control now,,,


----------



## tbone5587

This Animal was referenced in an article on May 08, 2008 in the Alpena news. 

http://alpenanow.com/news/2008/may/08/urban-mythlarge-cougar-killed-alpena-county/

Seems as though this Cougar was killed in Arizona 



I'll take all the abuse for premature posting....:sad:


----------



## Radar420

William H Bonney said:


> This is starting to get outta control now,,,


It's Martin, Michigan all over again :yikes::lol:

Not a knock at you tbone, but this pic has been posted a few times already. If you look closely at the racks in the guys garage in back they're all mule deer.

edit: tbone you beat me to it. Good job on doing your own snooping.


----------



## walleyeguy22

Lol this is so old comon look in the back ground muley antlers,,,,well none the less its old and obv Arizona.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals...inlion2007.asp


----------



## wyldkat49766

And trust me, in Alpena, this would be HUGE news. And we that live here would have definately heard about it.


----------



## Whit1

Radar420 said:


> It's Martin, Michigan all over again :yikes::lol:


 
You took the words right out of my mouth! That Martin cat certainly made the rounds. This Alpena kitty will also need to hire an agent to sort out the profuse deals and and big bucks....pun intended...that will certainly be offered...........:lol:


----------



## icecathound

he was hit in alpena because a sasquatch was chasing his butt away from his kill sasquatch dont mingle well with other and wont share their food as for the muley racks in the background they are from when the deer population was quite low in michigan so the big furry beasts had to go out of state for their protein, he simply found them laying in the woods where ole sas had his bone pile. why didnt they just prey upon domestic livestock you ask some did but for the most part they want a peacefull coexistance with humans and would rather travel to procure their meat. i hope this answers all you questions. if you think you can come up with a better line of crap than this lets hear itne_eye:


----------

